# Erratic swimming



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

30 gallon
3 swordtails
3 mollies
3 bs tetras
4 khuli loaches
6 rasboras
1 rubberlip
1 clown pleco

Ammonia 0
nitrite 0
nitrate less than 5
temp 80 degrees (Its a fight to keep it THAT cool)


My swordtails are swimming erratically....I noticed tonight. Almost as if they are scared. They are swimming much faster than they have before, going up and down the glass, hiding....... Strange activity for them. They even seem afraid when I walk up the the tank.

I wonder if I've not seen them give birth and this is how they act? Both of my females have a very big gravid spot, about the size before they usually birth. But I think they usually birth at night since I've not seen it happen before........ Could this be why they are acting so strange?


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

It could be why they are acting this way. My male does that a bout 1 every week. Its funny to watch. who knows if he does it more if im not around. My mollies do this when they are in labor or going into it. Are the males following them?


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Everyone is following them.............but mostly the males. I knew they males would do that, but I'd never seen them act so crazy!!


----------

